# Reload 24 RTA Overheating Issue



## Nitro (28/11/22)

Hi guys! I'm using triple fused clapton wire both 6 wraps and I tried 8 and my tank gets boiling hot when vaping at 55 watts, so hot that it burns my fingers. I reckon you need some kind of wire that cools down fast or something? What wire works for you with this tank?


----------



## charln (28/11/22)

Nitro said:


> Hi guys! I'm using triple fused clapton wire both 6 wraps and I tried 8 and my tank gets boiling hot when vaping at 55 watts, so hot that it burns my fingers. I reckon you need some kind of wire that cools down fast or something? What wire works for you with this tank?


Higher coil mass means the coils require more power and take longer to ramp up, and to cool down. This results in a warmer vape.
For a cooler vape use thinner wire or fewer wraps. Also check your coil position, if they are too close to the metal chamber it will get hot.
And lastly, airflow is also important. More airflow will keep the coils cooler.
Best for the Reload 24? BVC #42’s, but I might be a touch biased  I’ve sent you a pm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/11/22)

charln said:


> but I might be a touch biased


Just a smidge!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (1/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Just a smidge!


Not without reason though...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

